# Hanging drywall on ceiling



## Bob007 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm hanging drywall for a basement ceiling using 5/8". For areas where there are heat ducts in the ceiling is it OK to have the screws 24" apart? 

Thanks!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Depends on the application. With no glue-- Single nail or screws =7" edges, 7" field.
Double nail or screws- = 12"o.c. w. 2- fasteners 2----2-1/2" apart

With glue --- Framing 16" o.c. - 16" nail or screw
Framing 24" o.c. - 12" nails, 16" screws

Find it here, page 9: http://www.gypsum.org/pdf/GA-216-07.pdf

Be safe, G


----------



## Bob007 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info G!

Bob


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Definitely use adhesive. You can use fewer fasteners thus less chance of screw/nail "pops" down the line and makes for a more solid job all around.....


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

5/8ths drywall is hung on 24 centers all the time. juts make sure you hang the drywall in the right direction. do not railroad the sheets or it wont matter how many fasteners you put in. the weight will cause it to sag overtime.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

oldrivers said:


> just make sure you hang the drywall in the right direction. do not railroad the sheets


What does "railroad the sheets" mean?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Stagger the joints, instead of running them in a way, the joints all run along the same line with no break between.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> What does "railroad the sheets" mean?


Running the sheets parallel to the joists.


----------

